# Is a 12V buzzer/alarm possible for 240V Inkbird ITC-100VH PID Digital Temperature Controller?



## enricosanchez (9/5/19)

I wired up an Inkbird ITC-100VH PID Digital Temperature Controller for my HERMS system recently using a similar wiring setup to this. It's working a charm, however it would set my mind at ease to have an alarm functioning.

All the documentation shows a 250VAC 3A wire powering the buzzer, however all the buzzers I have on-hand are ~12VDC and I'd prefer not to buy an expensive AC alarm. The SSR output from the PID is the correct voltage (12VDC 0.03A), however it's only active when the PV is lower than SV, so not appropriate for a High Alarm. I could add a 12V power plug / transformer inside the unit, however it seems excessive for a single alarm.

Does anyone have any experience or suggestions to get a 12V buzzer working in this setup?


----------

